# Canna Oil? Please Help



## GREENBUD (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi



I would like some Suggestions on making canna oil and consuming canna oil. These are a few of my concerns. Thanks everybody have a great day
Type of oil to use and can I use hemp oil
Can you take the oil orally by the tsp
What is the the best mix oz of oil to cannbus
Should the herb be all cut up or grinded up


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 27, 2008)

get a double boiler and put the oil in the top and then the weed not sure about ratios but just keep the temps lowish, if the temps are too high youll burn the weed, then stir stir stir the longer you stir the better but between 1 and 2 hours is good, you can use regular cooking oil and the ratio is up to you. you should cut or grind up the herb


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey greenbud, 

yes you can use any oil-- most certainly hemp oil. but it will end up being super green i'd imagine.lol 

i use cannaoil in many dishes. I use 1/2 or full oz per approx 2/3 cup. 

if you have 30grams extracted into 2/3 cup oil and you then put that oil into choco-chip cookie dough and make 15 cookies, each cookie will have 2 grams of thc. that makes one kick ass cookie.

yes you can take by the teaspoon, probably one of the least creative but easiest methods of consumption. i'm soo guilty of that. it's awful but VERY effective. 

There are a lot of good threads on here about this. click this 
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/108609-crock-pot-way-go.html

good luck man


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Feb 26, 2010)

rollwithit said:


> Hey greenbud,
> 
> yes you can use any oil-- most certainly hemp oil. but it will end up being super green i'd imagine.lol
> 
> ...



HAHAHA im laughin about "thats one kick ass cookie" thats hella funny


----------

